
An Introduction to LLVM LibFuzzer - fcambus
https://www.moritz.systems/blog/an-introduction-to-llvm-libfuzzer/
======
david2ndaccount
This is really cool. I’ll be trying it out on my projects tomorrow!

Edit: already found some bugs!

